
MIT Autonomous Vehicle Technology Study - danso
https://hcai.mit.edu/avt/
======
mcguire
The paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.06976](https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.06976)

" _Until these problems are solved, human beings will remain an integral part
of the driving task, monitoring the AI system as it performs anywhere from
just over 0% to just under 100% of the driving. The governing objectives of
the MIT Autonomous Vehicle Technology (MIT-AVT) study are to (1) undertake
large-scale real-world driving data collection, and (2) gain a holistic
understanding of how human beings interact with vehicle automation
technology._ "

~~~
crocal
Thanks for the link, though depressing to read.

(1) So much for driverless cars, I guess. (2) I guess a study is needed when
aerospace and rail has, oh, 50+ years or so of cumulated data about the
problem.

MIT or not, these people seem pretty confused about the rules governing safety
in automation, and the abstract is just inaccurate. The driving task can be
formalized. It has been done before. [2] Maybe it's a boring driver, but it's
possible. Part of this formalization requires the safety control functions to
be separated from the driving and navigation functions. AFAIK this principle
was formulated first by Georges Westinghouse when he patented his air brake
system in 1873 [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Westinghouse](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Westinghouse)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_automated_urban_metro_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_automated_urban_metro_subway_systems)

------
transfire
If we built the roads better, such that they facilitate the automation, we'd
get there sooner.

For example, RFIDs in the road or on the road side that tell the cars (or
actually, allow them to look it up in a database) the exact layout of the road
around them.

~~~
iamgopal
far fetched, musk's tunnel idea is not so boring. ultimately you will need to
use your car only for last 1 km. rest will be on rail road / tunnel network /
rfid network. ( this will play havoc to the automotive industry...that depends
on user changing car every 5 to 10 year. )

~~~
crocal
Far fetched? My jaw drops. It's a moving block signalling system with 1 car
trains. This stuff has been in service for decades pretty much all around the
world. As for the very concept of the boring company, Elon Musk has it
completely wrong. It's not the tunnel that takes so much time to dig, it's the
vertical shafts for the stations, especially in the city, because of the
things that have to be moved aside, and also because of the precautions you
must take to, err, avoid collapsing buildings and stuff. Really, there are
things where he knows what he is talking about, but mass transit is not one of
them.

~~~
chillingeffect
I'm still one of those people who really wanted a segway-city. I still have
hopes people will build new cities where there is currently no infrastructure.
Maybe under there, people can build those hyperloop things.

But really I just want a segway city :(

------
Animats
From the video, they have 8,000 events recorded where the driver took over
from Tesla's autopilot. But those include every time someone took over to make
a turn or lane change. The interesting ones are when the driver had to take
over unexpectedly. Those need to be extracted and studied thoroughly. The
speaker says nothing about that.

------
mrfusion
Maybe it’s all been just another hype cycle. Looks like we’re just crested the
peak of inflated expectations.

